# Coal Fired Annette by Sabre Steam



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Morning! The following is a copy of the posting I placed on a U.K. site called "G Scale Central" which deals with a new manufacturer who just happens to specialize in coal fired gauge 1 locomotives.


Yesterday, I had an opportunity to run my new Annette at a fund raiser for training "Service Dogs" to assist persons with various handicaps. With me from our club, to help me learn how to properly fire a coal fired loco were Tom Myers and Fred Gandolfi. I learned that the charcoal and coal pieces I was using were larger than preferred, but we went ahead anyway. After getting it fired up on charcoal and then loading coal, it steamed up well, and then steam pressure settled at about 20 lbs. We simply couldn't get it to go higher, and of course, getting it to move was tough at best. We couldn't figure out what was wrong. 


Using the trial and error process while looking for solutions, I took the longer poker and fiddled around between the ash pan and grate to clean out some junk and the fire toooooook off! From that point, the pressure gauge held at a steady 50 lbs, and I had a strong run of about of about 30 min with stops only for more coal and water.


Am I happy? You bet, I'm very happy. Once I learned how to get and keep a fire going, Annette "Ran like a Roundhouse" as we say on this side of the Pond. Take a look at the video on the following link that my friend Tom Myers shot. It says it all! I'm the guy in the red apron.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9o6-36tn90


I truly wish I could have taken David's offer to be tutored at his layout before taking the loco home. That would have solved my initial firing problems. Although I couldn't be there in person, David took time to give me quite a few written hints and has inquired about my satisfaction.


During my run, all I could do was smile. Am I satisfied? Absolutely. I could be a salesman for Sabre Steam.


David, thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

'sfunny, we also say 'ran like a Roundhouse' on THIS side of the pond, too. 

Glajja got to run it proper-like - clearing out the ash-pan allows a much better flow of air than a clogged up item, y'know!! That's how the fire gets air in the fust place. 

Excellent vid, too. 

More please. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Tac, give me a little break. This is my first effort at live steaming with coal, and at least I thought about clearing the ash pan. 

On the next run, there will be a better load so the chuffs should come through stronger







.

Will


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Will
With the success of this first coal firing session, maybe a bit premature in the sell of the K4....many more enjoyable moments with the black diamonds yet to come.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't great! 

I love loading up my ruby on my home track (which is brass, lots of traction!) and when I give it a good load, the chugging gets a lot louder. Throw a small chunk of bituminous (smoking coal) and you will have a scale performer that will smoke up the place, or if you want to run clean and keep your flues clean for a longer time, stick to the welsh coal. 

Happy steaming


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Will. Glad that you got her running good and your a happy steamer!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 29 Mar 2010 01:39 PM 
Tac, give me a little break. This is my first effort at live steaming with coal, and at least I thought about clearing the ash pan. 

On the next run, there will be a better load so the chuffs should come through stronger







.

Will

Heeeeeey!!! Nuthin' serious!! I've NEVER done small live-steaming with coal except on our 1/3 scale Romulus - a different thing althogether. Can you get good coal over there? Like the Welsh steam coal we use over here?

Best

tac - looking forward to the next video
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a short video by Jim Sanders of the firing of the Ruby.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNuT-6vFrd8


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By highpressure on 30 Mar 2010 09:42 AM 
Here's a short video by Jim Sanders of the firing of my Ruby that I built in 2008.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNuT-6vFrd8


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Tac, regarding coal, we get Welsh coal from a place called Coles Power Models [www.*colespowermodels*.com]. Much of what we have available here is very high in sulphut and it klinkers up too quickly. Coles also handles Stuart, other British companies and American companies as well. If you like traction, etc., their site is worth a visit. I've used them only once, and their service was top notch.

I wish we could join your clan at Stoneleigh. Maybe next year.

Regards,

Will


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By thumper on 30 Mar 2010 09:59 AM 
Tac, regarding coal, we get Welsh coal from a place called Coles Power Models [www.*colespowermodels*.com]. Much of what we have available here is very high in sulphut and it klinkers up too quickly. Coles also handles Stuart, other British companies and American companies as well. If you like traction, etc., their site is worth a visit. I've used them only once, and their service was top notch.

I wish we could join your clan at Stoneleigh. Maybe next year.

Regards,

Will
Will, I keep on making the offer, but nobody takes me seriously, I guess. Pity, that.

Basically, if there is anything that is not THAT heavy, but is probably only available over here from one of our dozens of specialist 16mm accessory companies that you need from over here that I can bring with me to the USA in May, please let me know.

I can easily mail it to you from OR or WA.

PM me if I can help.

Makes me feel useful.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you, Larry - that put a real smile on my face!! What a little beauty! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Tac,May 15 & 16 We have a Steamup in Durand.It would be nice if You could make it.You can see Will and Tom Run the Coal fired Engines in person. 
That is Durand,Michigan


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's the link to a short video of the Coal Fired Sabre Steam Annette running twice at the Durand Railroad Days May 16, 2010. 

Regards, 

Will 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONTIiAcGfso


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

She sure is a nice looking engine. I would like to have one. Thanks for posting the video.


----------

